# Pippin Lake???



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone ever have any success in Pippin Lake near the Midbay Bridge? I went in for the first time today. There were a crap load of mullet, but no indication of specs or redfish???


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

I have fished there a few times. The only thing I caught was catfish on live shrimp.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

How do you get to it? Through White Point?


----------



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I caught some decent specks in there about a month ago on jerk shad.


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Tyee Dave said:


> How do you get to it? Through White Point?


You enter through a small cut that is a few hundreds yards to the east of the MBB. It averages about 5' throughout. There were a ton of mullet yesterday, but I couldn't coax anything out of there.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Submarine said:


> You enter through a small cut that is a few hundreds yards to the east of the MBB. It averages about 5' throughout. There were a ton of mullet yesterday, but I couldn't coax anything out of there.


I thought you were fishing off the bank, my bad. Doubtful I will try and get my Cape 19 in there.  Thanks though! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

I used to live on Eglin AFB and have fished lake pippin a couple times with some success, all the rumors i heard about the place is that in the colder months there are some big trout to be had. i caught several decent ones each time i went, no monster though.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Where is the nearest landing over there?


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

MonkeyMaster said:


> I used to live on Eglin AFB and have fished lake pippin a couple times with some success, all the rumors i heard about the place is that in the colder months there are some big trout to be had. i caught several decent ones each time i went, no monster though.


Growing up, my grandparents would always stay at that Maxwell-Gunter camp gound under Mid-Bay. I have caught a lot of trout in the winter. A 52MR or TTR Mirrorlure with a slow retrieve was the best. During the summer, we would fish on the NE side of side of the bridge because they dredged that area for the barges used when the bridge was build.


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

> Where is the nearest landing over there?



Bluewater bay marina or Fred Gannon State park.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

There is a ramp at the Maxwell-Gunter campground right on Lake Pippin. As long as you have a military ID, they told me you can use it without charge, would call them first.


----------

